# new brazil spotted piranha



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

just got them in today. i was under the assumption all the ones the guy was selling were macs but it turns out one looks like a definite mac but the other 2 i have no idea.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Might be Pristobrycon striolatus or P. denticulata. Only way to know for sure at that young stage is the teeth.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

best pic so far. hopefully this helps??


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I beleive the spotted ones to be P. striolatus


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

thnaks guys, i checked out opefe and never thought to look under pristobrycon genus. guess i wont be able to try my cohab when these guys get a little bigger, according to the opefe site info about them.


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

hastatus said:


> Might be Pristobrycon striolatus or P. denticulata. Only way to know for sure at that young stage is the teeth.


I'm pretty sure those aren't dents. All three of mine have a much different body shape (no concave head), no spots at all and show orange on the anal fin and tail fin (at 3"). Also, dents have an upward curve in the lateral line close to the gill.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Brace Posted Today, 09:40 AM
> QUOTE(hastatus @ May 26 2006, 04:26 PM)
> 
> Might be Pristobrycon striolatus or P. denticulata. Only way to know for sure at that young stage is the teeth.
> ...


Don't confuse geographical variations as a catch all in this species descriptions. Brazilian species differ from Peruvian, even Venezuelan by the tiny spotting not commonly seen in those other geo-forms. That's why I said check the teeth. P. denticulata is penticuspid, P. striolatus would have only tri-cuspid teeth. The rest of what you are describing don't amount to a hill of beans with young species such as this.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

striolatus i think


----------

